

Desktop as a service in the cloud. A myth or a reality? - ManuJ
http://www.getapp.com/evaluation-center/interview-with-charles-black-ceo-of-nasstar-plc

======
Jabbles
_Distinctive – because we are focusing on delivering quality, innovation and
most importantly a solution that is relevant for businesses today._

This sounds incredibly corporate. Like it's just the product of a vast
marketing committee. I'm not sure what this service provides that Microsoft
Office + Dropbox can do.

